# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Voip + Συναγερμός + fax

## k.m.

Θέλω να μεταφέρω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή μου σε voip provider, αλλα με φοβίζει ο συναγερμός που είναι παλιός.

Μία λύση είναι να βάλω GSM Module αλλά θα θέλει κανένα 10αρι το μήνα + διαχείριση της κάρτας βάλε/βγάλε κτλ.

Υπάρχει κάποιος voip provider που να λειτουργεί σωστά με τους συναγερμούς (και ιδανικά και με τo fax) ?

O εξοπλισμός που υπάρχει είναι το fritz 7590.

Βλέπω διάφορα για πρωτόκολλα (GXXX). Ποιο πρέπει να κοιτάω ώστε να λειτουργούν σωστά αυτά τα 2 ?

Ποιος είναι ο πιο αξιοπιστος provider ? 

To κόστος δεν με νοιάζει πολύ γιατί θα γίνεται μια κλήση 1-2 λεπτά κάθε βράδυ (+όταν υπάρχει θέμα). Τα άλλα από το κινητό.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## k.m.

Κανένας με προσωπική άποψη στο θέμα ;

----------


## sdikr

Για να δουλέψει θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει καθαρό g711,  ακόμα και με καθαρό g711 μπορεί να παίξει μπορει και όχι.
Αν μιλάμε να σου παρέχει την υπηρεσία ο παροχος που σου δίνει το Internet υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που αρκετός κόσμος έχει πρόβλημα,  αλλά δουλεύει σε μερικούς και συνήθως ο πάροχος θα το ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω.
Αν είναι πάροχος τύπου modulus  δεν μπορούνε να κάνουνε και πολλά για την ποιότητα στο κομμάτι του internet 
Ακόμα και κάτι που θα σου δουλέψει σήμερα, δεν σημαίνει πως θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει και αύριο.

Οπότε ή μένεις με pstn,  ή πας σε λύση gsm ή ip

Τα ίδια λίγο πολύ και για το φαξ,  θα πρέπει σίγουρα να έχεις συσκευή που να μπορείς να επιλέξεις εσύ να χαμηλώσει την ταχύτητα αποστολής

----------


## k.m.

Ip ? 

Αλλαγή συναγερμού με κάποιο νέο που πληρεί κάποια spec ?

----------

